# Krolaina 2000, casi en el mes de abril



## Dudu678

Por el presente queda de manifiesto mi nula capacidad para hacer rimas con estilo y mejor voy dejando esto de la poesía para otros.

Realmente me resulta complicado de creer que nadie se haya acordado de la chica del delfín, de la besuga, de la opositora, la de las preguntas... Con paso lento pero firme y seguro ha llegado hasta esta cifra. Tenemos que decir algo, ¿no?

Pues sí, felicidades, pero felicidades a nosotros, por haber podido leer esos 2000 mensajes. Siento no ser muy hábil con colores, tamaños y diseños. Tampoco me preocupa demasiado. Entre las decenas de mensajes que recibirás seguro que habrá más de uno convenientemente decorado.

Para celebrarlo, las próximas cañas las pagas tú.


----------



## Mate

A Carol, la madrileña, 
Hoy le quiero yo cantar:
Me gusta tu avatar;
Cetácea frágil, pequeña.

Pueden mirar bajo el mar
Tus ojitos cristalinos.
Redondos, grandes, ¡Divinos!
Tus ojos son de admirar.

Tu juventud es promesa
De muchos años felices.
Y todo lo que aquí dices
Hoy queremos celebrar.
Mas no sea que por cantar
Te olvides de la cerveza.

Después de tanta pavada,
Esta vez estuve fino. 
Evité toda guarrada
Y me voy con esta copla:
"La luz que alumbra mi alma
Es la luz de tu mirada".

Mateamargo, el encandiláu


----------



## krolaina

*Dudu!! *Muchísimas gracias! Creo que vas a tener que explicar lo de la "besuga"... a ver si me van a empezar a llamar así! Me ha hecho mucha ilusión la apertura de este hilo, gracias!. Vaaaaale... te apunto para las próximas cañitas. Así me cuentas cotilleos... 

*Guille. *¿Qué decirte? Qué poema más bonito... ¡ése sí!   Ya sabes que soy una de tus incondicionales fans. Este delfín cruza todo el charco para darte un gran besote y un montón de gracias!. (Cuando decidas visitarnos para tí también habrá cervecita  ).
¿Viste? Ya no digo "coger", maestro.


----------



## Dudu678

Bueno, ya he quedado a la altura del betún  Vaya rimas que se ha marcado Mateamargo alias Guille. Bueno, lo que cuenta es la intención. No puedo decir otra cosa en mi defensa...

Mucha suerte con tu "gran prueba". Lo de la besuga mejor no lo voy a explicar.  ¡Es que realmente me marcó! Es como lo de la banderita blanca versión Carol. 

Bueno, nos vemos.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Con mucha alegría me uno a Dudu y Guille para felicitar a una forera tan inteligente y simpática como Carol.  Deseo que cumpla muchos aportes más y que siga siendo un ejemplo de cortesía en WordReference.  

Los versos del gran versificador gaucho me parecen estupendos para la españolita.  Es un precioso regalo que todos disfrutamos.

Bueno, Carol, que recibas muchas felicitaciones más porque tú las mereces. Te has ganado el corazón de todos.
Un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Me uno a los demás para felicitarte y agradecerte tu presencia en los foros.

Para ti.
Un beso,
Martine


----------



## Mei

¡Olé¡ Muchas felicidades  Gracias por tu ayuda 

Mei


----------



## ROSANGELUS

F E L I C I D A D E S!!!!, 
Amiga Carolina, un abrazote por tus dos mil , gracias por tu ayuda y comentarios. Nos seguiremos viendo...

Saludos desde Venezuela 
Rosa


----------



## Antpax

Cierto que no tengo la maestría
de nuestro amigo Mateamargo
para el arte de la poesía
pues me gana de largo.

Así que sólo es un intento
y malescribo este cantar
pues estoy muy contento
de poderte felicitar.

Así que besuga, querida amiga,
recibe un abrazo y felicitaciones
de esta pequeña hormiga.
¡Con dos cojon*s!


Bueno chica no doy para más, no estoy muy inspirado, pero en definitiva, muchas felicidades y abrazote muy fuerte.

Ant


----------



## Dudu678

A este paso que vais
  con poema tras poema,
  a hablar del mismo tema
  parece que me obligáis.

  Habéis de reconocer,
  que aunque no el más inspirado,
  con esto yo he comenzado
  dejando la idea caer.

  Así que felicidades,
  por esos dos mil mensajes.
  Así ya hay quien te agasaje
  en todas las variedades.

  Realmente me he sorprendido
  con los versos resultantes,
  ya lo dejo cuanto antes
 pa’ evitar malentendidos.


----------



## heidita

Dudu678 said:


> Para celebrarlo, las próximas cañas las pagas tú.


 
Bueno, allá voy de nuevo!!! (Te conste que fui la segunda!!! directamente después de dudu  , pero ha desaparecido mi post )

¡¡¡¡Pero no importa!!!! Te dejaremos que pagues las cañas igual, jeje

Te conste que a ver si los tres no acabamos como estos tres, ¿eh?

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## krolaina

*Soledad, *o Sarita, o mi querida cubanita...¡muchas gracias a ti! Desde luego si hay alguien que sea en este foro un ejemplo de cortesía eres tú. Y de amabilidad, siempre tienes unas palabras tan cariñosas para todo el mundo...y me encanta escucharlas. En mi corazón también hay una parcelita para ti. 

*Martine! *poca presencia la mía por el foro francés-español...(más bien nula que otra cosa ) pero agradezco infinitamente la tuya por aquí! ¡Me encanta el delfinito! Nunca he conseguido que me dejen tocar uno en el zoo...

*Mei *graciasssss!!! Una de las chicas con las que más me río! "Vamos, mójate"!! (¿cómo se lo dijiste al final a tu amiga?). Un besote a esa tierra preciosa!

*Rosita* qué bien tenerte por aquí! Agradezco tus palabras; de mis venezolanas preferidas (no sea que luego se me enfade VS, que también la quiero!... y por cierto... dónde está? ) Claro que nos seguimos viendo! y será un placer.

*Ant! *qué hilo más poético! ¡Me encanta! Tened cuidado no sea que Guille os empiece a demandar por plagio!  Ay ay ay... que me voy a quedar con besuga... (ya te cogeré pillaré Dudu...). ¿Y cómo le da un abrazo una hormiga a una besuga? Muchas gracias! Qué, ¿cuándo vamos a dejar de fumar?

Dudito, vaya esfuerzo! precioso! Sí, sí... la idea fue tuya...¡aplausos!

*Heidi *ya sabes que especialmente tú me encantas! Pero me tienes enfadada, aquí haciendo de Celestina para...para... ejem...bueno...para alguien, y a mi no me buscas un lindo besugo... Tendré que sobornarte con cañas... (seguro que funciona). Muchas gracias por todo. Besitos también para super diamond.


----------



## Eugin

¡Querida Carol!
Estaba esperando el momento justo para inspirarme para escribirte algo original.... pero como verás, la inspiración nunca llegó... así que me resigno a felicitarte por tu nuevo logro y por estar siempre presente para ayudarnos con tus acertadas respuestas.

El motivo de la falta de inspiración es porque la semana próxima voy a pasar a usar este tipo de "atuendo", por lo tanto tengo la cabeza sólo puesta en eso.... en mis vacaciones!!. Espero poder acercarme a algún cetáceo amigo tuyo... no tan lindo como el de tu avatar, pero parecido ... A la vuelta te cuento las aventuras de este gatito intrépido!!!  

Un beso muy grande y FELICITACIONES,  amiga!!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡Santa Cachucha de los Peroles!  ¡¿¡¿Cómo así que me estaba perdiendo de la mega súper celebración de tu segundo postifirisio, Carol?!?!  

Mi estimada Cacerola..., digo, Carola, perdóname la demora y la ausencia de coplas.  Lo primero se debe a estar en un empleo nuevo al cual aún me estoy adaptando (Qué crueldad: me hacen trabajar, en lugar de dejarme surfear los foros por 8 horas al día!  ), y lo segundo, a mi total incompetencia en el área poetil.  ¿Te puedo compensar trayendo invitados mmmmuy originales a la fiesta? 

Ejém.... Ya que los demás se han limitado a traer versos y animalitos, seré yo quien tenga que aportarlo todo para 'prender la rumba': aperitivos varios, cañitas, y música que se baile en ambos lados del charco.  ("Aaaarrrrggghhhh!!! Sálvese quien pueda!!! La venezolanita medio tostada va a dizque amenizar la fiesta! Noooooo!!!"  )

Mi niña, he disfrutado mucho compartir los hilos contigo, y ni qué decir de esos suculentos mensajes intercambiados, que independientemente del tema, siempre me dejaban con las ganas de comerme una de éstas (this recipe sounds yummmmmmy!).

Gracias por tus tantísimos aportes acertados, divertidos y oportunos, preciosa. No te nos vayas jamás!

*CHEERS!*​


----------



## krolaina

*Gini!! *La chica más popular del foro con su mailbox siempre a tope! Sí... voy a empezar a comunicarme contigo mediante mensajes de humo, a ver qué tal!
Muchas gracias por tus palabras, a tu lado me quedo cortíiiiiiiiiiisima!.
Pásatelo muy bien en esas vacaciones más que merecidas, pero cuidado no encuentres a uno de éstos y tengamos un problema! Y ya me cuentas, eh? que con esas aguas tan maravillosas que tenéis por ahí... así da gusto! Muak-muak (no más chás-chás).

*Catita! *Llevo 3/4 hora para abrir los link... Menos mal que nos has traido la juerga para no aburrirnos, no esperaba menos de ti! 
Ni coplas ni ná! Tu presencia es el mejor regalo! ¿Qué es éso de que no te dejan navegar por estos lares? Oye que vamos para allá a poner firmes a los jefes eh!.
Bueno cielo, el placer es siempre mío, muchísimas gracias. Y ya te diré cómo me van saliendo, que me temo que no me saldrán ni con todos los detalles que me das! I´ll do my best! ¡¡Suerte en el nuevo trabajo!!

Besotes gordos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Veo que esta página está llena de amigotes. 

¡Enhorabuena por esos 2000 mensajes, Carol!

(Lo siento, soy así de seco felicitando)


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary, Carol.  I look forward to collaborating with you on the next thousand!


----------



## krolaina

*Hola,  *D) Broma, broma. 
*Lazarus *muchas gracias por unirte. De seco nada! tu sola presencia ya es un honor. (Heidi y yo te esperamos para unas cañas...)

*Mike, *muchas gracias a ti también. Tengo que madrugar o no dormir para coincidir contigo... (pero ya tengo café!). Hasta junio no podré conectarme mucho pero ya os iré espiando y leyendo... Un beso fuerte.


----------



## Crescent

Krolaina, Krolaina!! Espero que todavía no sea demasiado tarde por unirme a tu fiesta también!!!!! 
Lo siento mucho, no tengo muchos talentos - no puedo escribir poemas tan bellos como los de Dudu y Mateamargo, pero al menos puedo decirte otra vez: 

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ENHORABUENA POR LOS DOS MIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

* En colores muy bonitos..

Muchas gracias por todo lo que haces para nosotros, por toda tu ayuda en los foros, además de tu ..simpaticacidad D jeje..) y sentido de humor que me hace reír muchas muchas veces cuando leo uno de tus postitos..  

Te rogamos que sigas siendo así, como eres ahora, y que sigas alegrándonos con tos mensajes maravillosos!!! 

P.S. Has oído la vieja (ya es vieja, no, Heidi???  ) broma de lo de ''quererte muchos huevos'' ??  Pues, a ti también (así que a Heidi!!!) te queremos muchos...huevos chocolates de Pascua!!!!!! 

Muchos besitos y abrazitos!!

~Cresci


----------



## krolaina

Muchas gracias *Cresci*, siento decirte que soy yo la que se ríe mucho contigo! y no sólo yo... a más de uno le haces "mucha gracia", jeje.
Muy bonitos los colores, gracias por llenar el hilo de colorido. Un besote fuerte.


----------



## danielfranco

¡Oh, cielos, Carol!
Tiene un ratote que no me doy una vuelta por los Congrats.
Perdón por la tardanza.

Toma.

Te tocan otros a los próximos mil. Provecho.

Con miel de arce,
Danforth François IV


----------



## Crescent

krolaina said:


> Muchas gracias *Cresci*, siento decirte que soy yo la que se ríe mucho contigo! y no sólo yo... a más de uno le haces "mucha gracia", jeje.
> Muy bonitos los colores, gracias por llenar el hilo de colorido. Un besote fuerte.



Jajaj! Lo sé, lo sé, Krolaina!!  Efectivamente me dicen siempre que lo de ''confusante'' y ''muchos huevos'' da mucha gracia.. Pues, para mí, como sabes, me resulta todavía un poquito difícil entender exactamente la diferencia y ''oírla'' y encotrarla graciosa, porque mi español es todavía un poco...   Pero se va mejorando, gracias a mucha gente en estos foros, y por eso estoy muy agradecida a todo el mundo.  
También me hace feliz el hecho que me encuentres graciosa, y que de vez en cuando yo tenga la capacidad de hacerte sonreír con mis pequeñas tonterías!!!! 
Muchas felicidades, otra vez, Krolaina!!!


----------



## krolaina

*Danforth François IV... *muy requetemal! Ya sabemos que la nobleza se hace esperar! 
Arggg (drooling like a baby...) qué rico! ¡qué buena celebración! ¿Y no tengo más hasta que no cumpla 3000? uf, tendré que darme prisa!. SOLICITO YA EN ESPAÑA UNA CASA DE WAFFLES!!!
Muchas gracias Dani, duerme un poco.


----------

